# Local racer gets big opportunity, "Sponsor"!



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to share some great news I got this weekend about a local Harc racer. This guy started the hobby back 2 years ago with a HPI Hellfire on Ofna wheels and Losi 427 rotostart engine with RTR radio at M&M's. At that time he couldn't go down the track straight even if the truck was on rails or even stay off his lid more then a dozen times in one lap. But one thing, this guy was hooked on nitro 1/8th scale and raced his first race at M&M's with a brand new Losi 8T and shortly acquired the 8B. He ran two classes for a while then just focused on the buggy only. As time progressed fortunately his driving skill did also and he acquired the 808 then now the 809. As of this past weekend he was picked up by "Joe's Hobby Shop" and will be driving the Odonnell ZOB, lets give a big hand to Darren Williams, congrats man!:rotfl::doowapsta


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats Darren!!!


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats darren!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

yaaay, now there are only 2 people left in Houston that DON'T have a sponsor. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sponsored by eBay


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Woot Woot GRATS Darren.

Hey I'm sponsored by me wife. (the things she makes me do...)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> yaaay, now there are only 2 people left in Houston that DON'T have a sponsor. lol


Oops, I hit edit insted of reply

Congrats Darren, better luck next year Ron! :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats Darren! That's freakin cool!

I used to dream about getting sponsored, but there's that whole "being fast" thing I never could seem to figure out. lol...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Darren Congrats, so does that mean you'll be rolling the Z this Friday? 

Hmm, so another buggy will be on the block soon...wonder what Price gonna do now...lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I will be running my Xray this Friday during the Championship Race. Friday night also starts the next 10 race series and I will be racing the new ZO1B in that. 

I am almost finished building the car. I just have brake linkages to setup, install and break in engine, paint the body and put it on the setup stand. I talked to Tanner last night, so now I need to change shock springs and oils. Wish I had talked to him on Saturday. LOL 

I am looking forward to driving this car and I appreciate Joe giving me this opportunity.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> Oops, I hit edit insted of reply
> 
> Congrats Darren, better luck next year Ron! :slimer:


I'm not one of the two.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

So that Z you have has, the new features for it right. It's says it's like buying to cars with all the extra goodies that comes with it.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sponsors help out a lot! Every little bit of help counts! I dont know what I would do without my sponsors (Hot Bodies, HPI Racing, AVID, Sidewinder Fuel, JAB Graphix, Victory R/C, Tempgun.com, and Paint By: "Smiley"). Congrats Darren!!!! And Good Luck!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> So that Z you have has, the new features for it right. It's says it's like buying to cars with all the extra goodies that comes with it.


 You are correct.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I might have a chance to keep up now that you have a new horse in the stable. Might not get lapped...lol. Plan to give you challenge this Friday.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope some of my success has been my driving and not just my car. LOL. I guess we will find out shortly.....


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, I give you a qualifier to adjust to it, or enough time to allow it to break in a little.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> I'm not one of the two.


I think I spent more money when I was sponsored that when I wasn't. Sponsorship doesn't allways equal saving money though. But flying Trinity colors was really hard to turn down. hwell:


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Smiley said:


> Sponsors help out a lot! Every little bit of help counts! I dont know what I would do without my sponsors (Hot Bodies, HPI Racing, AVID, Sidewinder Fuel, JAB Graphix, Victory R/C, Tempgun.com, and Paint By: "Smiley"). Congrats Darren!!!! And Good Luck!!!!


Don't forget everyone that let you borrow stuff, most everyone in Houston I would guess. I think a big thanks should go out to Ken W for the new motor he let you use. Did you ever give him a brand new motor back? lol :headknock


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope it works out for you Darren, I know you made a big improvement switching to the Xray. Just make sure you don't get rid of it


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Darren are you racing for a Hobby Shop or O'Donnell? 
I read Joe's hobby shop, where are they?

Jim dont forget mine


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Hobby Shop. They are in Lake Jackson.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL Mark

Its real name is Pills and Parts-drugstore/hobby shop. 2 different hobbist are accomodated there  lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Hobbyist lol.

must be a Brazoia thing.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Darren.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

katjim00 said:


> LOL Mark
> 
> Its real name is Pills and Parts-drugstore/hobby shop. 2 different hobbist are accomodated there  lol


Jim, Why do you feel the need to be negative on this? Here is a man that is enjoying the hobby with his family while trying to grow a small business and give something back to the RC community. I am not bashing on any other hobby shops here, but some in the area could take a lesson from him. If you stop and think for a minute, having a hobby shop combined with another business makes good sense. Everyone knows this is a difficult business to suceed in with very low profit margins (look at how many shops you have used over the years that aren't here any more). Combining with another business means that you and I as customers don't have to pay his entire light bill, staffing, property taxes etc. This small business that is only "supproting 2 hobyist" is able to offer the same pricing as A Main with all thier massive quantity discounts.

Thanks Joe.....


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Darren don't sweat it, theres one word for "Ex-Hobbyist" like that*...."HATERS!!!!!" *


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

The Victoria Hobby Shop is in the back of a florist! Do what you can to get er done.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't let it get to you Darren.....Jim's comments seem to have a habit of coming off like that.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, sometimes the fumes can get you a headache and bam you have asprins on the next aisle. Hey, if he has Amain prices, I'd support him too. Even near Amain prices.

Can't knock the hustle.


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

congrats, hopefull one day i can be as fast at you


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Dan you've been racing 20 years...if it hasnt' happened by now...


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I just spit my drink all over the keyboard. hahahaha


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations Darren. Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Dan are you going to take that? 
He knows and understands that feeling first hand. That is why he does not race you.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Darren misunderstood what I was talking about. We actually cleared it up today in person before I even read what he posted. For you people that feel the need to comment against me let me clear it up so you understand.

2 different items being sold there....pharmaceutical / rc

2 different hobbists, one for pharmaceuticals and one for rc--some people may combine the 2

It was rather humorous to the people that understood it. For the others, I think they just hopped on the bandwagon on the misunderstanding.

Courtney......lol not worth the rebuttle

Let me clairify my comment about keeping the Xray......

Oddonnel has lost just about every top driver they had, there is a reason. They lost many top level regional drivers as well.* Is the car bad, don't know never owned one. *New cars take some time to work out the bugs, all brands. This car was delayed for release by almost 2 years and based off of a platform that have been around for 12 years at least. The few that I have seen broke often. I have seen the drivers results drop from their previous rides after weeks of setup work never to be near as fast with the Oddonnel. Just what I have noticed, nothing more

Darren has been consistent with his Xray, I don't think he will have the same results with the Oddonnel car. Free is not any good if it slows you down, why go backwards. It sounds like a good deal for Darren if the car was not included. Just my opinion

If I need to clear up the other statement about everyone being a sponsor, well then you have not raced long in Houston. lol

Guff that has got to be the best BURN!!!!!!!! I have read on here in a long time. Sorry Dan it was funny


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

jim, the car and truck are aweosme. the vehicles have nothing to do with the other drivers leaving. but this is darren's thread so once again way to go man! call me if you have any more questions :smile:


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I know it is Derek, just awesome.... Was not trying to ruffle your OD feathers, like I said never owned one don't know just stating what I saw. I had no questions about it. 

As I told Darren today, good luck and way to go


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

lol this is Tanner not my dad.:headknock


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

told off by a 15 year old..........now that's funny


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Battle of wits


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol I have no wits, but I know tanner was faster with his other ride lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Note to Jim.

Toss shovel. The hole is deep enough.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

"grabs the popcorn and sits back for part 2"......


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

insaneracin2003 said:


> "grabs the popcorn and sits back for part 2"......


Where have you been Paul? Good to "see" ya! :cheers:


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

i have had the car for almost a year now and it is good. I have not broken the car and you all know how i drive. The car handles good its just that the driver is getting older and not as fast


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Dan, you were faster with the pos RC8.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet thats 1 more OD in the houston area! Good luck with the sponsor Darren!


__________________
O'Donnell Z01-B
Victory R/C
A-1 hobbies


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dan Henn said:


> i have had the car for almost a year now and it is good. I have not broken the car and you all know how i drive. The car handles good its just that the driver is getting older and not as fast


Interesting, I heard you have been trying to sell it for some time now and get a different car.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

insaneracin2003 said:


> "grabs the popcorn and sits back for part 2"......


Paul don't forget the soda and a snuggie, weather is starting to cool down


----------



## MattOCM (Jul 18, 2007)

I would have to agree with Dan. After seeing the car run for 2 days between Cassidy and Dan I think the car requires more then standard setups. The car with a base setup carries no corner speed at all. We all know Dan is getting old but so is his radio. He has had that thing for 6 yrs now. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

maybe the problem is to much LOFT!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Dan has more LOFT than anyone I know. He's the president.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I give. What is LOFT?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

*L*ack
*O*f
*F*'ing
*T*alent


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

why did you tell everyone?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess you saw the opportunity to pass the torch on to someone else. 
I agree you have had the burden of it to long.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL....it's like a tag game. He told Darren, and how he has it.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am certain that I have this. Do I need to see a doctor, get a shot , a pill or what? Will Crown Royal help it any??????


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude, your sponsor also owns a pharmacy. Get you some zoL.O.F.T. LOL!!!

Thank you, thank you......I'll be here all week! Two shows on Friday and Saturday.

Disclaimer

*Important information about Zoloft*

Do not take Zoloft together with pimozide (*CROWN ROYAL*), or a monoamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI) such as isocarboxazid (Marplan), phenelzine (Nardil), rasagiline (Azilect), selegiline (Eldepryl, Emsam), or tranylcypromine (Parnate). You must wait at least 14 days after stopping an MAOI before you can take Zoloft. After you stop taking Zoloft, you must wait at least 14 days before you start taking an MAOI.
You may have thoughts about suicide when you first start taking an antidepressant, especially if you are younger than 24 years old. Zoloft is FDA-approved for children with obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD). It is not approved for treating depression in children. Your doctor will need to check you at regular visits for at least the first 12 weeks of treatment.
Call your doctor at once if you have any new or worsening symptoms such as: mood or behavior changes, anxiety, panic attacks, trouble sleeping, or if you feel impulsive, irritable, agitated, hostile, aggressive, restless, hyperactive (mentally or physically), more depressed, or have thoughts about suicide or hurting yourself. SSRI antidepressants may cause serious or life-threatening lung problems in newborn babies whose mothers take the medication during pregnancy. However, you may have a relapse of depression if you stop taking your antidepressant during pregnancy. If you are planning a pregnancy, or if you become pregnant while taking Zoloft, do not stop taking the medication without first talking to your doctor.
*Before taking Zoloft*

Do not use Zoloft if you are using pimozide (Orap), or an MAO inhibitor such as isocarboxazid (Marplan), tranylcypromine (Parnate), phenelzine (Nardil), rasagiline (Azilect), or selegiline (Eldepryl, Emsam). Serious and sometimes fatal reactions can occur when these medicines are taken with Zoloft. You must wait at least 14 days after stopping an MAO inhibitor before you can take sertraline. After you stop taking Zoloft, you must wait at least 14 days before you start taking an MAOI.

Before taking Zoloft, tell your doctor if you have:

liver or kidney disease;
seizures or epilepsy;
bipolar disorder (manic depression); or
a history of drug abuse or suicidal thoughts.
If you have any of these conditions, you may need a dose adjustment or special tests to safely take Zoloft.
You may have thoughts about suicide when you first start taking an antidepressant, especially if you are younger than 24 years old. Tell your doctor if you have worsening symptoms of depression or suicidal thoughts during the first several weeks of treatment, or whenever your dose is changed.
Your family or other caregivers should also be alert to changes in your mood or symptoms. Your doctor will need to check you at regular visits for at least the first 12 weeks of treatment with Zoloft.
FDA pregnancy category C. SSRI antidepressants may cause serious or life-threatening lung problems in newborn babies whose mothers take the medication during pregnancy. However, you may have a relapse of depression if you stop taking your antidepressant during pregnancy. If you are planning a pregnancy, or if you become pregnant while taking Zoloft, do not stop taking the medication without first talking to your doctor. It is not known whether sertraline passes into breast milk or if it could harm a nursing baby. Do not use this medication without telling your doctor if you are breast-feeding a baby.
Do not give this medicine to anyone younger than 18 years old without the advice of a doctor. Zoloft is FDA-approved for children with obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD). It is not approved for treating depression in children.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice....Hahahahaha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sorry dude......I just couldn't help it! 

You know I'm just messin' with ya!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

it's all good


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Dan is using my old radio he hasnt had that one for six years and its better than the POS i currently have


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats Darren!!

L.O.F.T.....That's awesome! And I think it was made up for Mark as he L.O.F.T'ed it this past weekend.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Biff looks like the shovel worked. This is the most activity this place has had in some time. lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

justinspeed79 said:


> Where have you been Paul? Good to "see" ya! :cheers:


Working and paying bills, finally caught uo to me....1 income, 2 car notes, house note, land note. a 6 year old boy....and all the other stuff that people in here don't care to know about. But I am back now....

Jim, got the snuggie and coffee ready









funny thimg, my wife just WILL NOT buy me a snuggie, she despises those things....

Well, back on topic. First I have heard of L.O.F.T., you guys come up with some stuff while I am away. I hope to NOT grab that title anytime soon....


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

*off topic alert* Courtney, what is in your avatar?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

jboehm said:


> *off topic alert* Courtney, what is in your avatar?


something I'm told that you might recognize!!


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

i will admit that i was thinking about selling it at one time, but i have decided to keep it. I am just now learning what makes the car work. I was doing good with it in bossier but the driver made too many mistakes. I have figured out that it is the driver and not the car.

Big Freaky


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey D, 

Seems like you have a really cool sponsor there. I can see why you went with him. I don't know why but, it seems he thinks highly of ya. 

I was a lap away from joining the A-main. I guess a battery swap during the second qualifier didn't help me much either. I'll have the right tune on my engine and the right battery next time. Seems like the track likes I-Beams the best. 

Oh, and stick with the Max Power...lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone for all the encouragment. I took 2nd place with the new car Friday night. The car handled well and finished without damage despite my many attempts to break it. I am begining to get a feel for the way the car wants to be driven. Tanner gave me a couple of setup changes to try that I will be testing this coming Friday.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

who won Darren?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mad Dog (808)


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

After a few weeks of driving the O'Donnell Z01B, I have decided that this is not the car for me. I have informed Joe that I will no longer be driving this car and have proposed an option for me to drive Xray for him. I am waiting on a response to this proposal. I appreciate the opportunity that Joe has given me with this car but it just does not seem to fit my driving style (or lack there of). Look out, I am back in my Xray.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

He should be ok with that right? Aww, as long as you stay in the winners circle with his tag onb your hood. I don't forsee a problem.

Hey save me a corner of that canopy for me. 

Also, will he bring a misc. parts trailer or box, such as glow plugs and such?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Man Darren sorry to hear that, but I can't say I'm surprised cause when I was there Friday it seemed you were quite frustrated with the Z01...anyways welcome back to your Xray family.:cheers:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just spoke with Joe and we have come to an agreement that we feel will work well for both of us. I will continue to drive for Joe's Hobby Room but I will be driving Xray. Thanks Joe for the awesome opportunity.

Karl (or anyone),
Just give Joe a call and he will bring what you need to the track. Doesn't get any easier than that.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

you gave it a shot


----------

